# I'm on my last three choices.



## almiele (Jun 26, 2017)

I'm down to three choices. I'm having our garbage builder grade majestic wood insert in our prefab removed and replaced with a DV. I was looking at builder grade ones, but if I'm going with something I'll be using and seeing the rest of it's lifespan, I want it nice! (Editing: By Garbage, I mean the original owners tossed the door that came with it and removed the model information label. It is NOT code compliant, and is a wind tunnel in the winter!)

36" Viewing, 41" unit size is what I currently have room for, any bigger I don't think it could be done, or it will just be way too much heat for our main floor. I've been able to view the Heat & Glo and the FireplaceX one. Majestic I have not been able to see in person!

Heat & Glo 60000CLX (Or C/CL if LED back and embers are useless)
FireplaceX  864 (TRV/CF)
Majestic Meridian (Regular or Platinum)

My installer suggested Heatilator, but the place I went to only had a Novus and Heirloom available for viewing. (And I was told Novus was builder grade?) Would a Novus NXT or a Calibur(NXT) be comparable to any I have listed? Is there anything on my list that I should not go for, because of faulty parts or poor reviews? I'd really appreciate any input! Thank you!


----------



## almiele (Jul 25, 2017)

Wanted to update, I'm down to FPX 864 CF or Majestic Meridian. (Both 36")

My dilemma now is the cost. I haven't really found anything that's Clear View like the FPX and the logs being appealing. (Regency's was close? Didn't like the logs)

I like both these logs, but the price difference is a good $1500. Anyone agree if its worth it to go all the way? I don't need a blower either, and FPX automatically includes one. Also, perhaps the 864 is an overload of BTU. But the size and ambiance is very nice looking. 

I'm having a hard time because I can't find any pictures online of what the meridian 36" looks like in a home, rather than just advertisements on the site. There's no shops within 100 miles of me that have it on display either.

Thank you again for any input/help!


----------



## almiele (Aug 14, 2017)

Alright, so two stores have told me that a Majestic is a low-end gas fireplace. Is this true? I mean, I compare it to the Regency B36XTE, They're around the same price, it has higher BTU but about 10% less energy efficiency than regency. But again, I'm not buying this thing for heat, its pretty much all looks. Is it really that bad of a unit? I feel as though I'm not getting straight answers as a company is usually in the business for profit, especially when its things they readily supply (and probably get a bigger discount on)

Is there anyone here who has an opinion?


----------



## blades (Aug 15, 2017)

Well most of here tend to rip out the fake fireplaces and replace with heat generating equipment that does not support the local utilities. That said if this just for looks get one of the solid state  units, they look pretty and do not suck the heat out of your home.  A friend has a gas fireplace about all it does is suck cold air to feed it's self. Oh you can feel some radiation from it but the draft along the floor will freeze your feet off.


----------



## almiele (Aug 15, 2017)

blades said:


> Well most of here tend to rip out the fake fireplaces and replace with heat generating equipment that does not support the local utilities. That said if this just for looks get one of the solid state  units, they look pretty and do not suck the heat out of your home.  A friend has a gas fireplace about all it does is suck cold air to feed it's self. Oh you can feel some radiation from it but the draft along the floor will freeze your feet off.



I'm looking into a DV, does it really still have a draft? The draft we have currently is literally frost on the inside of the house since there's no insulation. We love the look of a wood burning, but with the draft we get, we want a very realistic looking DB gas instead! What is a solid state unit, if I may ask? We aren't into a stove/electric type fireplace if that's what it is. Thank you for your help!


----------



## blades (Aug 17, 2017)

yes that is about what it is.  Any kind of heating appliance that requires a flue is going to cause a draft. As wood stoves pellet stoves and any type of fire place gas or wood are not sealed combustion units like the better conventional furnaces and hot water heaters they are going to draw combustion air from the interior of the home, as that is going up the flue outside air will migrate through every nook and cranny to replace it hence the cold drafts on that end. in addition other cold air drafts are caused just because of the heated air rising and the cold flowing in to replace it from other parts of the home. any kind of heating appliance causes this thermal situation.


----------



## almiele (Aug 17, 2017)

blades said:


> yes that is about what it is.  Any kind of heating appliance that requires a flue is going to cause a draft. As wood stoves pellet stoves and any type of fire place gas or wood are not sealed combustion units like the better conventional furnaces and hot water heaters they are going to draw combustion air from the interior of the home, as that is going up the flue outside air will migrate through every nook and cranny to replace it hence the cold drafts on that end. in addition other cold air drafts are caused just because of the heated air rising and the cold flowing in to replace it from other parts of the home. any kind of heating appliance causes this thermal situation.


I had thought a Direct Vent pulls it's combustible air from outside, not inside. I suppose even if there's a mild draft, it's better than my hollow chimney. It'll also become insulated once we get the DV installed!


----------



## blades (Aug 18, 2017)

Venting is one thing,   combustion air another, unless those DV units have two pipes out side it is not drawing outside air.


----------



## Mainely Saws (Sep 1, 2017)

Well , I have a DV Lopi Berkshire gas stove that uses outside air for combustion . It has a pipe within a pipe for both combustion air and venting , that's what direct Vent is .............


----------

